# Discussion on Intercessory Prayer



## PinkPebbles (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd like to have a biblical discussion on intercessory prayer and hope that you ladies will chime in.

If God gives us 'free will', how are you praying for people that you know that are lost, un-saved, or have back-slide? 

Does a person have to acknowledge their sin and need for God before God intervenes on their behalf?

I pondered on James 5:16 *Confess your faults one to another, and pray one for another, that ye may be healed. The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much.*

I thought it was quite interesting that this verse states key words that are powerful in the spiritual realm "confession", "prayer", "healed", "effectual", "fervent", "righteous", "availed", "much".

How do you ladies connect and interpret this verse in regards to intercessory prayer?


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 17, 2013)

Subbing because I have this same question. Is essence is my prayer changing the person's free will and is that what "avail much " mean. Also for the mature intercessors, what has helped you grow as an intercessor?  Sorry I'm not trying to hijack your thread.


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 17, 2013)

My friend and I were discussing this the other day!  How do you pray for a nonchristian ?do you pray they are blessed? Do you just pray for their salvation? Are you suppsoed to pray for them to have blessngs even though they are living an unholy life?



Many questions lol


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 17, 2013)

Please bear with me...I'm tapping lol.


 God desire is that none would perish.

2peter 3:9 The Lord is not slack concerning his promise, as some men count slackness; but is long-suffering to us-ward, not willing that any should perish, but that all should come to repentance.

Paul prayed for the unsaved, and so should we.

Rom 10:1 Brothers, my heart's desire and prayer to God for the Israelites is that they may be saved.






I'll be back.


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 17, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Please bear with me...I'm tapping lol.
> 
> God desire is that none would perish.
> 
> ...



So does this mean that as far as the unbeliever we should pray for their salvation and then once saved we can pray for other things?


----------



## momi (Jun 17, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> So does this mean that as far as the unbeliever we should pray for their salvation and then once saved we can pray for other things?



I generally take this approach. Many times people ask for prayer for circumstances that God may be using to bring them to repentance. 

I believe we have to let the Holy Spirit lead us - however prior to prayer I always do a little fact finding about the persons spiritual state and obedience to Christ. 

What's the point of me praying for a new job opportunity (just as an example) if your soul is lost? 

It's not profitable to gain the whole world but lose your soul. 

Clearly salvation is primary. Now if it is The Lord's will the prayer would be answered... However I would only pray after the issue of salvation and obedience is addressed.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 17, 2013)

Deleted post.


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 17, 2013)

TraciChanel

oh i was hoping to read your post


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 17, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> Subbing because I have this same question. Is essence is my prayer changing the person's free will and is that what "avail much " mean. Also for the mature intercessors, what has helped you grow as an intercessor? Sorry I'm not trying to hijack your thread.


 
disgtgyal please continue to ask your questions...we are here to learn and help each other!


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jun 17, 2013)

I will be back to respond


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 17, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> Deleted post.


 
TraciChanel I hope you repost...look forward to reading your post!

I will share my thoughts later on today.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 17, 2013)

momi said:


> I generally take this approach. Many times people ask for prayer for circumstances that God may be using to bring them to repentance.
> 
> I believe we have to let the Holy Spirit lead us - however prior to prayer I always do a little fact finding about the persons spiritual state and obedience to Christ.
> 
> ...


 

ITA, I believe in finding out if a person is saved first before going to ask for things on their behalf. Many will not agree with this method but it's wrong to go and ask God for 'stuff' for someone who has no interest in serving God.


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 17, 2013)

okay can i throw a monkey wrench in there? sorry I just have many questions

Is it biblical to pray for a relationship to end that you know is ungodly?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 17, 2013)

I will be back later...great thread!


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 17, 2013)

^^ I don't think it's ungodly I've prayed for a friend of my sister to be removed from her life because she was a horrible influence I'm talking extremely promiscuous and heavy drug user. I prayed God would dissolve their friendship by any means and He did a few weeks ago my sister says, "idk for some reason I'm not feeling said friend " I said praise God!  But I digress, I think you should pray for God's will to be done in both their lives even if that means separating. If she comes to you for advice I would listen and simply ask her questions that will guide her in her coming to same conclusion you've come to. I don't think you should pull away but just tell her you don't feel comfortable talking about her relationship.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 17, 2013)

Like I mentioned in my post earlier, that Paul prayed for the salvation of the Israelites and so we are to for the unsaved.


I believe that the both the human will and God will work together, it’s important to  note that the Word John 6:44 says no man cometh unto the father unless he is drawn, the way God draws is through the supernatural workings of Holy Spirit through the word of God,  the reason why he draws us is because in our natural sinful state we have no desire or inclination to seek after God.  The word says behold I stand at the door and knock  however it is up to me whether I open up the door or not and this is what I mean by he does not violate our wills.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 17, 2013)

PinkPebbles;18576015 
Does a person have to acknowledge their sin and need for God before God intervenes on their behalf?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Do you mean the unsaved person who you are praying for?


----------



## HWAY (Jun 17, 2013)

I know people prayed for me before I fully gave myself to Christ.  There was nothing I did myself to merit his favor.  Three of the people on my team are not Christians but I pray for our team to deliver better care to our patients.  I pray for improved relationships amongst us as coworkers and things have improved. As the old saints say, "prayer changes things."


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 17, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Do you mean the unsaved person who you are praying for?


 
Iwanthealthyhair67 yes, the unsaved and the backsliden.




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Like I mentioned in my post earlier, that Paul prayed for the salvation of the Israelites and so we are to for the unsaved.
> 
> 
> I believe that the both the human will and God will work together, it’s important to note that the Word *John 6:44 says no man cometh unto the father unless he is drawn, the way God draws is through the supernatural workings of Holy Spirit through the word of God, the reason why he draws us is because in our natural sinful state we have no desire or inclination to seek after God. The word says behold I stand at the door and knock however it is up to me whether I open up the door or not and this is what I mean by he does not violate our wills*.


 
Thank you for sharing this scripture! As we pray for the individuals in our lives we can trust that God hears us and will draw that individual unto Him. 

In our prayers we can take it a step further and ask the Lord to open the eyes of those who are spiritually blind. And to send forth His light and His truth to the individual's life. Psalm 43:3


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 17, 2013)

HWAY said:


> I know people prayed for me before I fully gave myself to Christ. There was nothing I did myself to merit his favor. Three of the people on my team are not Christians but I pray for our team to deliver better care to our patients. I pray for improved relationships amongst us as coworkers and things have improved. As the old saints say, "prayer changes things."


 
HWAY ITA! People prayed for me as well before I gave myself to Christ. 

I thank God for His love and the love and concern from others about my salvation and wellbeing.

Indeed prayer changes things...I can attest to the power and move of God on my job as well .


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 17, 2013)

@sweetvi you asked the question is it biblical to pray for a relationship to end that you know is ungodly?

I'd say yes, according to 1 Corinthians 15:33 this verse warns us _do not be deceived, evil company corrupts good habits. _

Here are a few other scriptures...
2 Corith. 6:14
_Be ye not unequally yoked together with unbelievers: for what fellowship hath righteousness with unrighteousness? and what communion hath light with darkness?_

Psalm 1:1
_Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful._


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 17, 2013)

PinkPebbles

Thank you because that's what my concerned was.  I will go back to praying.....Now am I wrong to pull back ?


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 17, 2013)

1 Corinthians 15:33 this verse warns us *do not be deceived, evil company corrupts good habits. *
The sentence is short but the truth is profound!!!!!


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 17, 2013)

Psalm 1:1
*Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful. *

nevermind This answered every question lol

I must admit  we were a major influence to each other in the world and it wasn't for good when I was in the world....so it may seem mean now but I think this is best!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 17, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> @PinkPebbles
> 
> Thank you because that's what my concerned was. I will go back to praying.....Now am I wrong to pull back ?


 
@sweetvi you have to ask yourself does the relationship serve any purpose? If you feel the need to pull back please don't feel guilty about it but ask God for His wisdom and guidance.

ETA: I responded before I read your above posts!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 17, 2013)

This is a great article....
The Importance of Prayer in Evangelism 
By Matt Slick

"The harvest is plentiful, but the workers are few.  Therefore beseech the Lord of the harvest to send out workers into His harvest," (Matt. 9:37-38).

Prayer is essential in the Christian's life.  Without it your witness will be far less effective and you will be far more vulnerable to the enemy.  When you witness, you need the blessing and support of the Lord.  You need to be in fellowship with Him.  Prayer makes this all possible.

When you witness you plant the seeds of the Gospel, but it is God who causes the growth (1 Cor. 3:6-7).  In prayer you ask God to give that growth.  In prayer you ask God to convict the unrepentant of their sin and by that awaken in them the need for salvation.  In prayer you, "...let your requests be made known to God," (Phil. 4:6). 

 Think back to your own conversion.  Were there people praying and requesting your salvation?

Jesus prayed frequently (Matt. 14:23; 26:36; Mark 6:46; Luke 5:16; John 17).  Paul prayed (Rom. 1:9; Eph. 1:16).  Stephen prayed (Acts 7:55-60). You must pray.  God wants you to pray to Him and have fellowship with Him (John 1:1-4).  Why?  One reason is that our battle is not against flesh and blood but against powers and the spiritual forces of darkness (Eph. 6:12).  That is where the real battle is, in the spiritual realm.  You need prayer.  Prayer is one of God's ordained means for you to do spiritual warfare, and sharing the Gospel is definitely spiritual warfare.

Another reason to pray is that you can actually influence God with your prayers.  If you are doubtful then look at 2 Kings 20:1-7. King Hezekiah was told by the prophet Isaiah, the son of Amoz, that he should set his house in order because he was surely going to die (v. 1).  Hezekiah prayed earnestly (v. 2,3).  The Lord heard his prayers and said, "I have heard your prayer, I have seen your tears; behold, I will heal you.  On the third day you shall go up to the house of the LORD.  And I will add fifteen years to your life," (v. 5).

Hezekiah's prayer made a difference.  That is why you, as a Christian, can be an effective witness, because you have influence with God and because you can ask God to save.  Prayer is a vital part of witnessing.
 
Continued....


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 17, 2013)

*What should you pray for?*
Pray for more people to witness. Jesus specifically asked you to pray to the Father and ask Him to send workers into the field (Matt. 9:37-38). What is the field? It is the world of sinners. 

Who are the workers? They are people like you. Jesus wants people to find salvation and enjoy eternal fellowship with Him. He wants you to preach the Gospel. He has given the command "Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations..." (Matt. 28:19). Your witness for God may or may not be verbal. But either way, you need to pray and ask God to give you strength, love, and insight.

Pray for compassion for the lost. Compassion is a necessary element in witnessing. It motivates you to speak, to teach, and to pray for others to come into the kingdom of God. Compassion helps you to cry over the lost and to come to God in humble request for their salvation. Paul said, "Brethren, my heart's desire and my prayer to God for them is for their salvation," (Rom. 10:1).

Pray for the desire to witness. Pray this regularly and watch the Lord change you and give you a desire to reach out and tell people about Jesus. God will grant your prayers and joy will fill your heart as you fulfill the command of God by witnessing.

Pray for boldness. Pray for the courage to step out in faith and speak up when needed. Many Christians are timid because speaking a word for the sake of the Lord can be risky and frightening. Boldness gives you the courage to risk ridicule and to endure the scorn. Ask God for it. "For God has not given us a spirit of timidity, but of power and love and discipline. Therefore do not be ashamed of the testimony of our Lord," (2 Tim. 1:7-8).

Pray to the Lord to bind Satan and his angels. There is a hierarchy of demons seeking to hinder your witness and steal the seeds of the Gospel that you plant. You cannot fight spirits with reason or flesh and blood, but you can ask the Lord to fight. 

With prayer you can assault the camp of the enemy and weaken his false kingdom. Prayer is a mighty tool, a powerful tool. You need it if you are going to witness.

Pray for your needs. Do you have a close walk with God? Do you need a deeper fellowship with Him? Do you have sins you need to confess and forsake? If so, then pray. Enjoy your privilege of coming to the Creator of the universe who meets your every need. He loves you. He wants to hear from you and He wants you to make your needs known to Him. "Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication with thanksgiving let your requests be made known to God," (Phil. 4:6).

Continued....


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 17, 2013)

*Hindrances to prayer*

Prayer is important for many reasons, especially for witnessing. But prayer can be hindered. So that your prayers and witnessing might be as affective as possible, a discussion of the hindrances of prayer is necessary. Do any of the following apply to you?

Sin hinders prayer. "If I regard wickedness in my heart, the Lord will not hear," (Psalm 66:18). We all sin, but do you have unconfessed and unrepented sin in your life? If so, confess your sin, repent from it as you are commanded in Acts 17:30, and continue in witnessing and prayer.

Selfishness hinders prayer. "You ask and do not receive, because you ask with wrong motives, so that you may spend it on your pleasures" (James 4:3). Examine yourself. Make sure your prayers are not motivated by selfish desires. If you find that selfishness is a factor then confess it and repent.

Doubt hinders prayer. "But let him ask in faith without any doubting, for the one who doubts is like the surf of the sea driven and tossed by the wind," (James 1:6). We all doubt. We all fail. But when you doubt be reminded of the man who said to Jesus, "Lord I believe, help my unbelief" (Mark 9:24). He believed and yet doubted and Jesus granted his request. 

Remember that God has given a measure of faith to every man (Rom. 12:3). Trust God, even when you have doubts. It does not matter necessarily how much faith you have as much as who your faith is in. Put what faith you have in Jesus. Trust Him. Watch Him be faithful to you.

Pride hinders prayer. Jesus spoke of the Pharisee and the tax-gatherer who both were praying. The Pharisee boasted about himself while the tax-gatherer asked for mercy from God. Jesus said in Luke 18:14 regarding the tax-gatherer, "I tell you, this man went down to his house justified rather than the other." 

Jesus shows us that pride is sin and that it hinders prayer (James 4:6). Have the same attitude that Jesus had in heaven in His full glory as He had on Earth as a man. He was humble. If you are prideful, confess it as sin, repent, and continue in humility.

A poor husband and wife relationship hinders prayer. This may seem a little out of place here, but it isn't. A proper relationship with your spouse is very important. If there are problems because of selfishness, pride, argument, anger, unforgiveness, or any of the other multitudinous obstacles that can develop in marriage, then your prayers will be hindered. 

How are you doing with your mate? Are you witnessing while there is anger between you two? In Matt. 5:23-24 Jesus said, "If therefore you are presenting your offering at the altar, and there remember that your brother has something against you, leave your offering there before the altar, and go your way; first be reconciled to your brother, and then come and present your offering." 

Are you reconciled to your wife or husband (for that matter, anyone you know with whom there is strife) before you offer sacrifices of witnessing and prayer to the Lord? If not, then be reconciled, so your prayers won't be hindered. 

1 Pet. 3:7 says, "You husbands likewise, live with your wives in an understanding way, as with a weaker vessel, since she is a woman; and grant her honor as a fellow heir of the grace of life, so that you prayers may not be hindered."

*Prayer is a privilege*

Prayer is a privilege. It is a powerful tool. Without it you will be a foolish worker in the fields of the dead. Pray and ask the Lord of the harvest to raise the dead to life. Bend your knees in fellowship with your Lord. Let Him wash you in His presence and fill you with the Holy Spirit. Prayer is where you meet Him. Prayer is where you are shaped. Pray.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 17, 2013)

The more I read the more insight I receive....and I feel led to share.

How can our loved ones, friends, neighbors, etc be saved, or those who have backslidden come back to the Lord?

John 12:32 "And I, if I be lifted up from the earth, will draw all men to Myself." Here Jesus speaks specifically about His crucifixion.  It is He who draws to Himself all who are to be saved.  *When you present the gospel (**1 Cor. 15:1-4**), the sacrificial death and resurrection of Jesus for sins, Jesus draws the sinner to Himself.  He does the work, not you.*

As a Christian, you are to witness with truth, honesty, and integrity.  As the Lord provides the opportunity, you should respond in a humble and gentle spirit (2 Tim. 2:24).  And in that, you should point people to Jesus.  It is He alone who saves.

*If you know that God's Word will accomplish what God desires, that the gospel is powerful to save, and that it is Jesus who draws all men to Himself, then you should realize that the responsibility of salvation does not rest on you, but on God.  You are the teacher, the deliverer of good news.  "How shall they believe in Him who they have not heard?" (**Rom. 10:14**).  You help them hear!*

*You witness; God saves.* You plant the seeds; God waters.  He uses you. * It is His Word that accomplishes salvation. * * It is His gospel that is powerful.  It is His Son Jesus who draws.*  You witness in power when you witness with the Word of God.


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you for this!!!


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 18, 2013)

Pinkpebbles, Thanks was not enough! Honestly I never considered witnessing spiritual warfare. 

I also agree that bad character corrupts good habits and that you must examine all friendships particularly close ones very critically but with that said I didn't drop all my unbelieving friends one I turned back to God I let them know I wasn't comfortable speaking about certain things and going certain place and simultaneously asked God to remove anyone from my life who He doesn't want in my life and He did there are a few that seemingly dropped off the face of the earth I say all this to say be careful cutting ppl off because you might be the only light in their lives. 

Back to prayer, how does everyone feel about saying prayers written by someone else for a particular situation I'm not sure if anyone has heard of the book Prayer Rain, but it's basically a book of prayers used during deliverance. I'm somewhat torn because 1. I believe prayer is in essence a conversation and it seems odd the say things someone else wrote, but 2. I've seen many ppl delivered while these prayers were being recited, so idk. When Jesus taught his disciples to pray he said you should pray like this " our Father who art in heaven..." and my understanding was that it was a template to follow not necessarily something for everyone to recite when it's prayer time. So, if Jesus didn't tell us this what you are to repeat, is it okay to repeat someone else prayer? Also interestingly enough Jesus did deliverance differently He simply commanded the demons out, no violent long prayers...


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 18, 2013)

momi said:


> *However I would only pray after the issue of salvation and obedience is addressed.*





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ITA, *I believe in finding out if a person is saved first before going to ask for things on their behalf. *Many will not agree with this method but it's wrong to go and ask God for 'stuff' for someone who has no interest in serving God.



I totally disagree with the bolded because 1. it's not our responsibility to determine where someone is in their walk with God and 2. that sounds a bit. . .selfish.  We are to pray fervently for those who don't know Christ so that they hopefully come to know Him.  I remember reading a book where a young woman was praying for her father who basically left her mom and his 2 children.  She prayed for him for years and then became frustrated because she felt her prayers weren't being answered.  Then the Holy Spirit showed her that it was as if her father was holding an umbrella up to block the shower of grace God was trying to bestow upon him.  She realized that if there was even a chance that the umbrella went down, she knew that God's grace could intervene.  

We are called to be the salt of the earth and do battle for ourselves, the church for those who don't know Christ.  I have never heard ever that we should only pray for people who _we feel_ merit it.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 18, 2013)

And from a Catholic perspective regarding intersession, from the catechism:



> III. PRAYER OF INTERCESSION
> 
> 2634 Intercession is a prayer of petition which leads us to pray as Jesus did. He is the one intercessor with the Father on behalf of all men, especially sinners. He is "able for all time to save those who draw near to God through him, since he always lives to make intercession for them." The Holy Spirit "himself intercedes for us . . . and intercedes for the saints according to the will of God."
> 
> ...


----------



## momi (Jun 18, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I totally disagree with the bolded because 1. it's not our responsibility to determine where someone is in their walk with God and 2. that sounds a bit. . .selfish.  _We are to pray fervently for those who don't know Christ so that they hopefully come to know Him._  I remember reading a book where a young woman was praying for her father who basically left her mom and his 2 children.  She prayed for him for years and then became frustrated because she felt her prayers weren't being answered.  Then the Holy Spirit showed her that it was as if her father was holding an umbrella up to block the shower of grace God was trying to bestow upon him.  She realized that if there was even a chance that the umbrella went down, she knew that God's grace could intervene.
> 
> We are called to be the salt of the earth and do battle for ourselves, the church for those who don't know Christ.  I have never heard ever that we should only pray for people who _we feel_ merit it.




Just for clarification, I am not saying that any of us can determine whether a person is deserving of prayer or not.  However a persons spiritual state and obedience to God's word can provide insight about the situation.  If a person is requesting prayer regarding finances how profitable would it be to pray for finances when they are not born again?  What value will the money hold should they die in sin?  Secondly, I've had situations where people are having financial troubles, but after a bit of counsel The Holy Spirit allows us to identify the problem as poor spending habits and debt - both of which can be addressed practically through scripture.  So a prayer that God would release some type of "manifold blessing" would be useless until the spending/debt problem is corrected.

Concerning your example from the book -  what was the young woman's prayer for her father?  More than likely it was that her father would come to know Jesus... which I agree should be foremost.


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 18, 2013)

momi said:


> Just for clarification, I am not saying that any of us can determine whether a person is deserving of prayer or not.  However a persons spiritual state and obedience to God's word can provide insight about the situation.  If a person is requesting prayer regarding finances how profitable would it be to pray for finances when they are not born again?  What value will the money hold should they die in sin?  Secondly, I've had situations where people are having financial troubles, but after a bit of counsel The Holy Spirit allows us to identify the problem as poor spending habits and debt - both of which can be addressed practically through scripture.  So a prayer that God would release some type of "manifold blessing" would be useless until the spending/debt problem is corrected.
> 
> Concerning your example from the book -  what was the young woman's prayer for her father?  More than likely it was that her father would come to know Jesus... which I agree should be foremost.



So what do I say if someone asks for prayer for something like finding a job and you know they aren't saved and aren't interested in following Christ, do I reject their request because of their non belief?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 18, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> So what do I say if someone asks for prayer for something like finding a job and you know they aren't saved and aren't interested in following Christ, do I reject their request because of their non belief?



No.  IMO, you pray for the person's salvation and for their financial well being or healing or whatever they are asking about.  The easiest is to pray that God's will is done in their situation.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 18, 2013)

momi said:


> Just for clarification, I am not saying that any of us can determine whether a person is deserving of prayer or not.  However a persons spiritual state and obedience to God's word can provide insight about the situation.  If a person is requesting prayer regarding finances how profitable would it be to pray for finances when they are not born again?  What value will the money hold should they die in sin?  Secondly, I've had situations where people are having financial troubles, but after a bit of counsel The Holy Spirit allows us to identify the problem as poor spending habits and debt - both of which can be addressed practically through scripture.  So a prayer that God would release some type of "manifold blessing" would be useless until the spending/debt problem is corrected.
> 
> Concerning your example from the book -  what was the young woman's prayer for her father?  More than likely it was that her father would come to know Jesus... which I agree should be foremost.



She was praying for her father to return to his faith and his family (he had since left the family to be with another woman ).  And I see where you're coming from because salvation is the most important but what I'm saying is we don't get to choose what someone deserves.  If someone asks for prayer for X pray for X and pray for their walk with God.  End of story.  I don't need to say _"wait a minute: is so and so right with God?  Are they tithing?  Did they miss communion last week?  Humph!" _ Not my place.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 18, 2013)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I totally disagree with the bolded because 1. it's not our responsibility to determine where someone is in their walk with God and 2. that sounds a bit. . .selfish. We are to pray fervently for those who don't know Christ so that they hopefully come to know Him. I remember reading a book where a young woman was praying for her father who basically left her mom and his 2 children. She prayed for him for years and then became frustrated because she felt her prayers weren't being answered. Then the Holy Spirit showed her that it was as if her father was holding an umbrella up to block the shower of grace God was trying to bestow upon him. She realized that if there was even a chance that the umbrella went down, she knew that God's grace could intervene.
> 
> We are called to be the salt of the earth and do battle for ourselves, the church for those who don't know Christ. I have never heard ever that we should only pray for people who _we feel_ merit it.


 
I pray for everyone but first for their salvation, I'm not about to stand in agreement with someone to get a raise on their job for some who thinks that God is not worthy of being worshipped but he should get them raises etc.,

My first duty is to pray for someone's salvation that they will come to know God not for God to give them cars, houses and raises.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 18, 2013)

momi said:


> Just for clarification, I am not saying that any of us can determine whether a person is deserving of prayer or not. However a persons spiritual state and obedience to God's word can provide insight about the situation. If a person is requesting prayer regarding finances how profitable would it be to pray for finances when they are not born again? What value will the money hold should they die in sin? Secondly, I've had situations where people are having financial troubles, but after a bit of counsel The Holy Spirit allows us to identify the problem as poor spending habits and debt - both of which can be addressed practically through scripture. So a prayer that God would release some type of "manifold blessing" would be useless until the spending/debt problem is corrected.
> 
> Concerning your example from the book - what was the young woman's prayer for her father? More than likely it was that her father would come to know Jesus... which I agree should be foremost.


 

wow, I didn't even read your post ....the salvation of a man's soul is more important than 'things' God is not a genie in a bottle to answer our every whim.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 18, 2013)

TraciChanel said:


> Deleted post.


 

TraciChanel


What a pleasant surprise, please come back and share your thoughts.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 18, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> Does a person have to acknowledge their sin and need for God before God intervenes on their behalf?




I'd say, yes.

Once we are confronted with the word of God we recognize that we are in sin and repent, repentance is more than just feeling sorry for ones sins but it a conscious decision to 'turn away' from sin.  Acts 17:30 - God commands all men everywhere to repent.

When you say 'intervene', if you mean that He will save them again yes, once we've repented and asked God to forgive us from our sins he will save us.


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 18, 2013)

This is a great thread


----------



## HWAY (Jun 18, 2013)

I had an interesting experience recently.  One of my patients lost a leg below his knee last fall.  He experienced two postoperative complications and was discharged to a rehab facility.  Two months later, he was readmitted to the hospital for minor surgery.  Immediately after that surgical procedure, he complained of intense pain and a bruise on the remaining leg.  He showed me the bruise and stated the pain felt like the pain that led to the below the knee amputation. At that time, his surgeon was operating on another patient.  This patient was so upset, tears came to his eyes and he became depressed.  I started praying for this man. I prayed that his leg be healed, that the team would come together and ensure he received the care that could be delivered and no one would discharge him before he received all of the care she should receive.  God moved on his behalf.  Ten days later, this man was discharged home with additional services and was shocked to hear his leg was healed.  I let him know that he should thank God because his leg had been the subject of prayer.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 18, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> okay can i throw a monkey wrench in there? sorry I just have many questions
> 
> Is it biblical to pray for a relationship to end that you know is ungodly?



Yes, indeed.   Whatever it takes to save a person's soul.  

I've done it and God has moved time after time. and I have scriptures to back it up.   Please don't even get me started.   God through prayer moves mountains which block one's chance for salvation.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 18, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'd say, yes.
> 
> Once we are confronted with the word of God we recognize that we are in sin and repent, repentance is more than just feeling sorry for ones sins but it a conscious decision to 'turn away' from sin. Acts 17:30 - God commands all men everywhere to repent.
> 
> When you say 'intervene', if you mean that He will save them again yes, once we've repented and asked God to forgive us from our sins he will save us.


 
@Iwanthealthyhair67 thank you for sharing!

The question how should a Christian pray for the unsaved is now answered. We should pray and ask God to present His word to the sinner, convict the sinner to repent, as well as, save him or her through the power of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 18, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> Back to prayer, *how does everyone feel about saying prayers written by someone else for a particular situation *I'm not sure if anyone has heard of the book Prayer Rain, but it's basically a book of prayers used during deliverance. I'm somewhat torn because 1. I believe prayer is in essence a conversation and it seems odd the say things someone else wrote, but 2. I've seen many ppl delivered while these prayers were being recited, so idk. When Jesus taught his disciples to pray he said you should pray like this " our Father who art in heaven..." and my understanding was that it was a template to follow not necessarily something for everyone to recite when it's prayer time. So, if Jesus didn't tell us this what you are to repeat, is it okay to repeat someone else prayer? Also interestingly enough Jesus did deliverance differently He simply commanded the demons out, no violent long prayers...



Yes, you can use other people’s prayers to pray over your situation. If the prayer is filled with bible verses all you are doing is speaking the word and promises of God over your life. I’ve had Stormie Omartian “The Power of a Praying Woman” for at least 10 years and I still use it. The prayers in that book have blessed me tremendously. 

Also, people commune with God in many different ways. There is no one size fit all .


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 18, 2013)

Another Excellent Article!

The Importance of Intercession by Jemima Rayan

Our Lord Jesus offered up prayers and supplications with vehement cries and tears (Heb 5:7). 

The Lord spoke to me through His word that we are called to pray for the Nations. God wants us to intercede for all people. Every nation, every tongue, every tribe should come to the saving knowledge of Jesus Christ. 

*Is 56:7 says, “…My house shall be called a house of prayer for all nations.*

*Jesus said in Mt 21:13, “…My house shall be called a house of prayer.”*

*Who is an intercessor?*

An Intercessor is the unseen warrior who fights the battle in the background, on behalf of the people. 
Jesus said 'Blessed are they that mourn: for they shall be comforted' (Matt 5:4). He is talking about the mourning of an intercessor. 

Weeping might endure for a night, But joy comes in the morning (Ps 30:5) The Psalmist is talking about the blessedness of answered prayer. 

*Need for intercessors:*

There is always a desperate need for intercessors. God is looking for people who will go before God and reach out for His mercy and compassion. That will prevent His wrath and Judgment upon the people.

*Ezekiel 22:30 says, “So I sought for a man among them who would make a wall and stand in the gap before Me on behalf of the land, that I should not destroy it, but I found no one.”*

No other passage in the scripture more accurately describes the work of an intercessor more accurately than the above one. The intercessor always comes before God on behalf of others. 

*Intercessors are warriors:*

The intercessors are armed. God has given them His armor and the weapons are strong to the pulling down of strongholds. The weapons of our warfare are not carnal (2 Cor 10:3-6). We do not wrestle against flesh and blood (Eph 6:12,13). The word wrestling and weapons clearly describe a fight. This fight is called warfare and the intercessors are the ones who are in the place of a warrior. 

God is counting on His people who will go for war. If you have noticed the soldiers who go for war, they have stepped out of their comfort zones. They just fix their eyes on the target and fight the battle. In the same way, the body of Christ should come out of the comfort zone to fight. We cannot afford to sleep in our cozy beds when the enemy is devising his wicked plans taking his toll. We need to destroy the evil plan in the name of Jesus and by the power of the Holy Spirit.

Continued....


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 18, 2013)

*Intercessors get revelation:*

The Lord does nothing, unless He reveals His secret to His servants the prophets (Amos 3:7) The Lord wants to trust us with His secrets. He speaks through prophetic visions, dreams and inward witness to see the dangers that are coming against the family, Church, City and Nation. The Bible declares... he sees the sword coming against the land and blows the trumpet to warn people (Eze 33:2-3). God gives the intercessor the ability to look into the future and take necessary action. 

God is letting His people know everywhere about the things to come. The reason behind revealing His plans to His children is that they may pray. On one hand the prayer of an intercessor cancels the wicked plans of the enemy. On the other hand, it brings to pass all the good plans that God has in store. The prayer will stop the devil in his tracks. It unleashes the mercy of God on that situation. In my own life, I have seen what one prayer can do in the enemy's camp. It brings confusion in the enemy's camp! 

*Intercessors plead for God's mercy:*

*Abraham*  pleaded with God not to destroy Sodom and Gomorrah (Gen 18:23-33). Intercessors don't have a heart of hatred even for wicked people. They always plead for God's compassion. 

*Moses* interceded when the children of Israel committed the great sin of idolatry. He prayed that God would forgive them; if not he asked God to blot him out of God's book (Ex 32:32). That is intercession! 

*Jeremiah* prayed Oh! That my head were waters, And my eyes a fountain of tears, That I might weep day and night for the slain of the daughter of my people! That is the love Jeremiah had for his people. 

Do you have love for your people who are lost and perishing! Our God's heart goes out for the people who are lost in sin. Jonah did not have a heart to rejoice over the salvation of the people of Nineveh. God said, "Should I not pity Nineveh". Will you plead for the people who are dying in sin?

*How to intercede?*

Find out what are the Scripture portions that talk about that particular need.  We need to find out God’s will for that need before you start praying. Before interceding, get into the presence of the Lord.  Ask the Lord to fill you with His glory.  Then, take the word of God and pray.  Do not put your mouth to the problem but put your mouth to the Word of God that has the power to change the situation. Continue to do that till you see the change. Never lose heart. *Luke 18:7 says, “And shall God not avenge His own elect who cry out day and night to Him though He bears long with them?”*

May the Lord see a house of prayer in us in Jesus’ name. Amen.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jun 19, 2013)

Another point regarding intercession, we also have the angels and saints who have gone on before us (the Church triumphant) at our disposal to intercede for us.  

Another angel came and stood at the altar, holding a golden censer; and much incense was given to him, so that he might add it to the prayers of all the saints on the golden altar which was before the throne. And the smoke of the incense, with the prayers of the saints, went up before God out of the angel's hand. *Rev 8:3-4*

When He had taken the book, the four living creatures and the twenty-four elders fell down before the Lamb, each one holding a harp and golden bowls full of incense, which are the prayers of the saints. *Rev 5:8*

See that you do not despise one of these little ones, for I say to you that their angels in heaven continually see the face of My Father who is in heaven. *Matt 18:10*

I am Raphael, one of the seven holy angels, which present the prayers of the saints, and which go in and out before the glory of the Holy One.  *Tobit 12:15 *(Deuterocanonical)

From the Catechism


> *A cloud of witnesses *
> 
> 2683 The witnesses who have preceded us into the kingdom, especially those whom the Church recognizes as saints, share in the living tradition of prayer by the example of their lives, the transmission of their writings, and their prayer today. They contemplate God, praise him and constantly care for those whom they have left on earth. When they entered into the joy of their Master, they were "put in charge of many things." Their intercession is their most exalted service to God's plan. We can and should ask them to intercede for us and for the whole world.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.spurgeon.org/sermons/0442.htm


II. MAN'S WILL HAS ITS PROPER PLACE IN THE MATTER OF SALVATION. "Whosoever will let him come and take the water of life freely." According to this and many other texts the Scripture where man is addressed as a being having a will, it appears clear enough that men are not saved by compulsion. When a man receives the grace of Christ, he does not receive it against his will. No man shall be pardoned while he abhors the though forgiveness. No man shall have joy in the Lord if he says, "I do not wish to rejoice in the Lord." Do not think that anybody shall have the angels pushing them behind into the gates of heaven. They must go there freely or else they will never go there at all. We are not saved against our will; nor again, mark you, is the will taken away; for God does not come and convert the intelligent free-agent into a machine. When he turns the slave into a child, it is not by plucking out of him the will which he possesses. We are as free under grace as ever we were under sin; nay, we were slaves when we were under sin, and when the Son makes us free we are free indeed, and we are never free before. Erskine, in speaking of his own conversion, says he ran to Christ "with full consent against his will," by which he meant it was against his old will; against his will as it was till Christ came, but when Christ came, then he came to Christ with full consent, and was as willing to be saved—no, that is a cold word—as delighted, as pleased, as transported to receive Christ as if grace had not constrained him. But we do hold and teach that though the will of man is not ignored, and men are not saved against their wills, that the work of the Spirit, which is the effect of the will of God, is to change the human will, and so make men willing in the day of God's power, working in them to will to do of his own good pleasure. The work of the Spirit is consistent with the original laws and constitution of human nature. Ignorant men talk grossly and carnally about the work of the Spirit in the heart as if the heart were a lump of flesh, and the Holy Spirit turned it round mechanically. Now, brethren, how is your heart and my heart changed in any matter? Why, the instrument generally is persuasion.




just an excerpt from my studies.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 19, 2013)

here are some prayers to pray for the unsaved and scriptures to support.

*
That God Draws Them to Himself* John 6:44 “No one can come to Me unless the Father who sent Me draws him…”
*
That They Seek to Know God *Acts 17:27 “God did this so that men would seek Him and perhaps reach out for Him and find Him, though He is not far from each one of us.” 

*That Their Hearts be Prepared for the Gospel* Mark 4:8 “Still other seed fell on good soil. It came up, grew and produced a crop, multiplying thirty, sixty, or even a hundred times.”

*That the Word Becomes Revelation Lifting of the Veil of Their Hearts* 2 Corinthians 4:3-4 “And even if our gospel is veiled, it is veiled to those who are perishing. The god of this age has blinded the minds of unbelievers, so that they cannot see the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God.”

Ephesians 1:17-18
“That the God of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of glory, may give to you a spirit of wisdom and of revelation in the knowledge of Him. I pray that the eyes of your heart may be enlightened, so that you may know what is the hope of His calling, what are the riches of the glory of His inheritance in the saints.” 

*That They Believe the Scriptures* 1 Thessalonians 2:13 “And we also thank God continually because, when you received the word of God, which you heard from us, you accepted it not as the word of men, but as it actually is, the word of God…” Romans 10:17 “Consequently, faith comes from hearing the message, and the message is heard through the word of Christ.”

*That Satan is Bound from Blinding Them to the Truth* Matthew 13:19 “When anyone hears the message about the kingdom and does not understand it, the evil one comes and snatches away what was sown in his heart.” 

2 Corinthians 4:4 “The god of this age has blinded the minds of unbelievers, sot hat they cannot see the light of the gospel of the glory of Christ, who is the image of God.” 

*That the Holy Spirit Works in Them *John 16:8-13 “When (the Holy Spirit) comes, He will convict the world of guilt in regard to sin and righteousness and judgment… He will guide you into all truth…” 

*That the Root of Pride Be Broken *(in us and them) 2 Corinthians 10:3-5 “For though we live in the world, we do not wage war as the world does… We demolish arguments and every pretension that sets itself up against the knowledge of God, and we take captive every thought to make it obedient to Christ.” 

*That God Sends Someone to Lead Them to Christ* Matthew 9:37-38 “Then He said to His disciples, “The harvest is plentiful but the workers are few. Ask the Lord of the harvest, therefore, to send out workers into His harvest field.”   (My thoughts: we are the workers in the vineyard so we can also ask God to present us with opportunities, food store, work, bank lines (if anyone still goes to the bank in this age) etc.,)

*That They Believe in Christ as Savior* John 1:12 “Yet to all who received Him, to those who believed in His name, He gave the right to become children of God.” John 5:24 

“I tell you the truth, whoever hears My word and believes Him who sent Me has eternal life and will not be condemned; He has crossed over from death to life.” 

*That They Turn from Sin* Acts 3:19 “Repent, then, and turn to God, so that your sins may be wiped out, that times of refreshing may come from the Lord.” 

*That They Confess Christ as Lord *Romans 10:9-10 “…if you confess with your mouth, ‘Jesus is Lord’, and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you will be saved.” 

*That They Come to True Repentance* 2 Peter 3:9 “The Lord is not slow in keeping his promise, as some understand slowness. He is patient with you, not wanting anyone to perish, but everyone to come to repentance.”

 2 Timothy 2:25-26 “[that] God may grant them repentance leading to the knowledge of the truth, and they many come to their senses and escape from the snare of the devil, having been held captive by him to do his will.” 

*That They Yield All to Follow* Christ 2 Corinthians 5:15 “And He died for all, that those who live should no longer live for themselves but for Him who died for them and was raised again.” Philippians 3:7-8 

“But whatever was to my profit I now consider loss for the sake of Christ. What is more, I consider everything a loss compared to the surpassing greatness of knowing Christ Jesus, my Lord, for whose sake I have lost all things. I consider them rubbish, that I may gain Christ…” 

*That They Take Root and Grow in Christ *Colossians 2:6-7 “So then, just as you received Christ Jesus as Lord, continue to live in Him, rooted and built up in Him, strengthened in the faith as you were taught, and overflowing with thankfulness.” 

See more at: http://shorterdesigns.com/prayercoach/2009/10/16/What-to-Pray-for-the-Lost/#sthash.JpBSr9bd.dpuf


----------



## Laela (Jun 21, 2013)

That's a great Testament.. praise Jehovah God! Thanks so much for sharing.... 



HWAY said:


> I had an interesting experience recently.  One of my patients lost a leg below his knee last fall.  He experienced two postoperative complications and was discharged to a rehab facility.  Two months later, he was readmitted to the hospital for minor surgery.  Immediately after that surgical procedure, he complained of intense pain and a bruise on the remaining leg.  He showed me the bruise and stated the pain felt like the pain that led to the below the knee amputation. At that time, his surgeon was operating on another patient.  This patient was so upset, tears came to his eyes and he became depressed.  I started praying for this man. I prayed that his leg be healed, that the team would come together and ensure he received the care that could be delivered and no one would discharge him before he received all of the care she should receive.  God moved on his behalf.  Ten days later, this man was discharged home with additional services and was shocked to hear his leg was healed.  I let him know that he should thank God because his leg had been the subject of prayer.


----------



## Laela (Jun 21, 2013)

I agree, sis... wholeheartedly. 





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I pray for everyone but first for their salvation, I'm not about to stand in agreement with someone to get a raise on their job for some who thinks that God is not worthy of being worshipped but he should get them raises etc.,
> 
> My first duty is to pray for someone's salvation that they will come to know God not for God to give them cars, houses and raises.


----------



## momi (Jun 21, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> here are some prayers to pray for the unsaved and scriptures to support.
> 
> *
> That God Draws Them to Himself* John 6:44 “No one can come to Me unless the Father who sent Me draws him…”
> ...




Good teaching ^^^^^


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 22, 2013)

Ladies, 

James 5:16 is a powerful verse with many layers on the principle of prayer. I personally wanted more insight and understanding of this verse. 

I found an article that goes in depth on the interpretation of this scripture. The commentary is awesome and it addresses many of the questions that were mentioned in this thread.

If you are interested in reading this article pull up a comfortable chair and pour yourself a cool glass of sweet lemonade. The article is pretty long but worth the read. 

Here are some questions that are addressed in the article from a biblical perspective:

·         *What kind of a person do you have to be to pray with power and effectiveness?*

·         *How does one become righteous?*

·         *How and when do we pray with power and effectiveness?*

·         *What motivated Elijah to pray with such passion?*

·         *“Why did Elijah pray that it would not rain?” And why would God do such a thing that “appears” to be harsh?*

·         *How does a “righteous” person pray?”*

·         *What does ‘availeth much’ means in James 5:16?*

·         *Did God intervene and address Israel’s spiritual need or physical need first?*

I will post the article below. I hope the article will be a blessing to you as it has blessed and enriched my prayer life.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 22, 2013)

*“The Prayer of the Righteous” (James 5:16)* by Dr. Kevin Meador

_“The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much” _(*James 5:16*).

I’m sure, that like me, you’ve been a little bit intimidated by this verse of Scripture. It’s a powerful verse – an amazing promise. 

But, my prayers “avail” much? Me, a “righteous” man? It seems beyond me – out of my reach. I’ve often struggled with this verse and my prayer life. 

Maybe you have too. Maybe you’re discouraged in your prayer life. You pray but your praying doesn’t seem to live up to what *James 5:16 *says it can be. You don’t feel like your prayers avail much.

Yet, God has given this promise to His people. God gives it to us to encourage us and to motivate us to pray. 

It’s important not to divorce this verse from its context. When you see it in its context, it speaks to every genuine believer. It offers a life of prayer beyond what we can imagine. 

*James 5:17-18 *says, “Elias was a man subject to like passions as we are, and he prayed earnestly that it might not rain: and it rained not on the earth by the space of three years and six months. 

And he prayed again, and the heaven gave rain, and the earth brought forth her fruit.” 

God gives us the promise in *James 5:16 *and then offers the example in *James 5:17-18*. He provides us with a flesh and blood example of *James 5:16*. God shows us that we can pray with great power and effectiveness. 

This kind of praying is not beyond us. God gives us *James 5:16 *to deal with our discouragement and to strengthen our faith. 

In order to appropriate the promise of *James 5:16*, we need to see the following truths. 

These truths will help us to understand how the effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man avails much.


*The Person *

*James 5:17-18 *refers to the praying of the prophet Elijah. James reminds us of the time when Elijah prayed for drought in Israel and then relief from that drought. 

He prayed first for drought and it did not rain in Israel for three years and six months. He then prayed for rain after the drought and God sent abundant rain. 

As amazing as these events were, the focus of these verses is Elijah. These were miracles of God. However, perhaps the greatest miracle was God’s use of Elijah. 

God used these prayers of Elijah to bring about miraculous works. Elijah prayed with power and effectiveness.

You might be wondering, “Why was that such a great miracle?” 

James writes, “Elias was a man subject to like passions as we are” (*James 5:17*). Elijah was a common, ordinary man. He was not different from you and me; he was like you and me – a sinful man saved by God’s grace.

He had his ups and downs in his relationship with God. He struggled to trust God. 

We often have a tendency to exalt biblical characters. We make them larger than life. Yet, the Bible doesn’t do that. 

The Bible certainly records and commends the faith and example of Bible characters. Yet, it never hides their sins or their struggles. 

The Bible reveals that these characters, like Elijah, were just like you and me. 

They weren’t super saints that live above the daily realities of our own lives, but were flawed people who loved God and walked with Him. 

God’s purpose in recording this is to encourage you. He wants you to know that powerful and effective praying is not out of your reach. It’s not just for super saints. 

These verses take away any excuses we would have for Elijah’s success in prayer being because he was a special person or had some special power. 

Elijah had the same nature we have but he prayed powerfully and effectively, and we can do the same. 

Continued.....


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 22, 2013)

*What kind of a person do you have to be to pray with power and effectiveness? *These verses lead us to see that we must possess certain characteristics: 

_(1) We must be righteous. _*How does one become righteous?* We become righteous by believing God’s promise of salvation through His Son, the Lord Jesus Christ.

One must be accepted with God through faith in Jesus before you can pray with power and effectiveness. 

To come to the Father in effective prayer, you must first come to Jesus by faith (*John 14:6*). _Rejoice in the truth that God accepts you through His Son; ask God to help you rest in this and that this truth will fuel your praying before Him. _

_(2) We must strive to be righteous. _Our acceptance with God is based solely on the righteousness of Christ that we receive by faith in Him. 

Yet, once we trust Christ, we seek to live a righteous life. We do this by confessing our sin and striving to obey God. 

We cannot expect God to hear and answer us if we are not striving to confess our sins and live in a way pleasing to Him,

 “And whatsoever we ask, we receive of him, because we keep His commandments, and do those things that are pleasing in his sight” (*1 John 3:22*). 

_Pray that God will enable you to fulfill 1 John 3:22; plead for a life of obedience that honors Him and unleashes answer to prayer. _

_(3) We must have confidence in God. _The Bible tells us that Elijah prayed fervently and earnestly. 

*Why did he pray this way?* He understood that only the Lord God of Israel could do what he asked. His sense of hopelessness motivated his fervent prayers. 

*When do we pray with power and effectiveness? *It takes place when we come to the end of ourselves. 

It happens when our confidence is in God and God alone to answer and intervene. 

_Plead with God to increase your confidence in Him. Ask Him to show you in Scripture and in life the truth of His sovereign power. _


*The Passion *

As stated above, Elijah prayed with fervency. His praying was passionate. 

The Word of God tells us that He prayed “earnestly.” His praying was the passionate overflow of his heart. Elijah sought God with all his being. 

*What motivated him to pray with such passion? *_First, his understanding of God moved him to pray earnestly. _

Elijah knew whom he was praying to. He knew that the Lord was the God of Israel and all nations. 

He knew that God has all power. He understood that the Lord could do the impossible. Elijah prayed earnestly because his faith was in God and not in His praying. 

Your understanding of God will determine your passion in prayer. 

The knowledge of God is at the heart of our praying. When we understand that God is sovereign and wise, it should drive us to seek Him. 

For many of us, our God is “too small.” We doubt His power. We wonder about His ability. 

Yet, we serve the great and almighty God; pray accordingly! 

_Second, the conditions around Elijah fueled his praying. _For sixty years, Israel’s leaders had wallowed in sin and led the people to do the same. 

In those sixty years, there was no attempt at reform. There was no revival. There was no attempt to stop the headlong plunge into the judgment of God. 

At the same time, two religions existed in Israel. One dominated and the other one looked like it was headed for extinction. 

The worship of Baal dominated the nation. 

The worship of Jehovah, the Lord God, looked like it was on its last leg. Nothing could be more opposite than these two religions. 

The conditions around Elijah fueled his praying. It should be the same with us. 

As we look around and see lost, wounded hurting people, it should lead us to pray earnestly. 

As we see people denying God’s Word and will, it should break us and stir us to pray with all our hearts. 

As we see the church powerless and ineffective, it should quicken our seeking of God. 

Continued....


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 22, 2013)

_(1) Ask God to give you a fresh vision of Himself. _

Our prayer lives are determined by our knowledge and understanding of God. How we need a fresh vision of His greatness, sovereignty, wisdom, and holiness! 

Effectual, fervent prayer flows out of understanding who God is. 

_Plead with God to open your eyes to who He is; pray for Him to touch your eyes and heart with a renewed understanding of who He is and what He can do. _

_(2) Have faith in God and not your prayers._

Too many times our faith is in the wrong place. We wonder if we have prayed “right,” if we have prayed “hard enough,” or perhaps said the “right things”. 

_(3) Don’t let the conditions around you overwhelm you; seek God and rest in Him. _

It would be easy to get overwhelmed as you look at conditions around you. 

The amount and depth of need around us is staggering. As we look at national conditions, it can be disheartening. 

Yet, this is why we must seek God. This is why we must run to Him and rest beneath His throne. 

It is only as we run to Him, rest in Him, and pour our hearts out to Him that we can face and deal with the conditions around us. 

_4) Passionate praying leads to courageous preaching. _Because Elijah had spent time with the Lord God of Israel, he was able to boldly proclaim God’s Word (*1 Kings 17:1*). 

Preaching must be saturated in prayer. The powerlessness of the pulpit can often be traced back to prayerlessness in private. 

If we would speak boldly to people, we must spend time with God. 

Prayerlessness takes away fervency and fearlessness in preaching. 

*The Precedence *

You might be wondering, *“Why did Elijah pray that it would not rain?”* 

It does seem like an unusual request. Yet, this prayer request is rooted in God’s Word. 

In *Deuteronomy 11:16-17*, God gave this ominous promise, “Take heed to yourselves, that your heart be not deceived, and ye turn aside, and serve other gods, and worship them. 

And then the LORD’s wrath be kindled against you, and he shut up the heaven, that there be no rain, and that the land yield not her fruit; and lest ye perish quickly from off the good land which the LORD God giveth thee.” 

You can compare this with *Deuteronomy 28:15, 24*. 

Israel had for many years departed from the Lord God. They had forsaken Him and worshiped other gods, particularly Baal. 

They had broken His commandments and wallowed in sin. Yet, there was no drought. 

Elijah simply asked God to be true to His Word. He called on God to keep His promise in *Deuteronomy 11 *and *28*. 

His prayer would show that the word of the Lord was not null and void, but living and real. 

This may sound like a harsh way to pray. God answered this prayer; Israel experienced a severe famine (*1 Kings 18:2*). 

*Why would God do such a thing? *

God did this for three reasons: 

• *To encourage repentance. *The pain of chastisement is intended to show people how wicked their sin is and to lead them to repent. God sent drought to bring the people to repent.

•*To expose Baal. *Baal, being the god of fertility, was supposed to be especially strong in the area of rain and good crops. The longer the drought persisted, the more powerless Baal would be shown to be. 

• *To exalt Jehovah. *God promised to send drought if the people turned to other gods (*Deuteronomy 11 *and *25*). 

The drought would show that God is alive and His Word is real. This drought and the corresponding release of rain (*James 5:18*) would show that God is the only true and living God. 

*This gives us great insight into the praying of a “righteous” person: *

_(1) A righteous person prays according to God’s Word. _Elijah is referred to as a righteous man; his praying was based on God’s Word. 

The prayer of a righteous man, the praying that avails much, has its foundation in the Word of God. 

_Ask God to enable you to pray according to His Word; plead with Him to teach you how to pray the Scripture. _

(2) _A righteous person prays for God’s work of conviction. _Elijah asked for the drought in order to lead people to repentance. 

He asked God to act in order to show the people their sin and to drive them to repentance. That is how a “righteous” person prays. A righteous person hates sin and loves obedience. 

This is reflected in our praying; we ask God to use the rod of His judgment or chastisement. 

In other words, we pray that God will use whatever He must in order for people to see their sin and then to repent of it.

Continued....


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 22, 2013)

God’s work of conviction is often carried out by striking a person or something that they have. 

It sounds harsh, but it is better for a lost person to suffer a little now than for all eternity; for a believer to suffer a little now than to be given over to the consequences of his or her sin and all its corresponding damage. 

(3) _A righteous person prays that God will expose the false gods of others. _

Elijah’s prayer for drought was to show how useless and false Baal was. 

This is how a righteous person prays. We ask God to show others how useless and false their gods are. 

We plead that He would reveal to them how worthless their gods are. We pray that He will tear down anything that has exalted itself against Him in the lives of others. 

(4) _The righteous person prays that God would be exalted. _Elijah’s prayer focused on the exaltation of God and His Word. 

He desired that the people see and know that God alone is the true God and that His Word is real and powerful. 

This is how the “righteous” person prays. He prays for the exaltation of God and His Word. 

When we pray for the salvation of others, it is primarily for His glory and the confirmation of His Word. 

When we pray for healing, it is to show that God is and that His Word can be trusted. 

Whatever the righteous person prays for, it is always with a view for exalting God and honoring His Word. 

*The Productiveness *

*James 5:16 *reveals that the prayer of a righteous man avails much. What did Elijah’s prayer produce? 

First, it affected the rain. For three years and six months, it did not rain in Israel. 

Then, after this, Elijah prayed again and God sent rain. This brought blessing to the land of Israel, “He prayed again, and the heaven gave rain, and the earth brought forth her fruit” (*James 5:18*). The land was once again fruitful. 

*Elijah’s prayer not only affected the rain, but it also effected revival.* 

The reason that Elijah prayed again and the rain came down was the revival that took place on Mt. Carmel (*1 Kings 18:21-40*). 

The drought drove the people to their knees; the show of God’s power at Mt. Carmel revealed that the Lord is the true God. 

The people responded with repentance and a return to God (*1 Kings 18:39*); therefore, God sent rain! 

*(1) *_*The prayer of a righteous person can bring both physical and spiritual blessing.* _Elijah prayed and God sent rain. Elijah prayed and God sent revival. 

*His praying affected both the physical and spiritual needs of people.* It’s always this way with the prayers of the righteous. The prayers of the righteous can unleash either physical/material or spiritual blessing in the lives of others. 

(2) Remember that the prayers of the righteous do avail much! 

(3) _Prayer is crucial for revival. _The revival on Mt. Carmel had its foundation in the praying of Elijah. 

His Scriptural praying paved the way for God’s reviving work. Genuine revival is born and unleashed in prayer. 

We have a living example of this in the life of Elijah. You’ve heard it said, you’ve probably said it yourself. 

Nevertheless, I hope and pray that you will see afresh that prayer paves the way for revival. 

We must seek God for revival. We must persist in pleading for His work of revival in our lives, our churches, and our nations. 

_(4) 1 Kings 18:39 offers us insight on how to pray for revival. _Elijah prayed, “Hear me, O LORD, hear me, that this people may know that thou art the LORD God, and that thou hast turned their heart back again.” 

This teaches how to pray for revival. We must ask that people will know that the Lord is God. They must come to a fresh understanding of Him and His lordship. 

We must also pray that the hearts of the people will be turned back to Him. 

We must plead that people will turn from their sin and idols to God – worshipping Him, loving Him, serving Him, and obeying Him. 

_(5) *Spiritual needs are primary*. _*Israel needed revival before it needed rain.* Elijah prayed first for a return to God and then His blessing. 

While it is important to pray about the physical/material needs of others, our primary praying should focus on their spiritual need. 

Be Blessed!


----------

